# Flying Phantom



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Clyde Shipping Co tug built by Ferguson/s of Port Glasgow in 1981.First pic shows her going for pre-trials drydocking in Greenock assisted by another Clyde Shipping tug FLYING DEMON and the second shot was taken in 1998 when she wore Cory Ship Towage colours.
She is approaching the end of her life on the Clyde now and wears the Svitzer livery.I don/t have any pics of my own in those colours.


----------



## tony smith (Feb 27, 2005)

Fairfield,
Clyde Shipping / Fergusons ....... that reminds me of an commisioning engineer called Gerry Banks, a scot with beard. No one quite knew what lived in it, but he was always scratching and pulling at it. 
FLYING CHILDERS, do you have any photos? 
Regards tony.


----------

